# Fête en tous genre



## Lys (12 Juillet 2022)

*Bonjour je me demander si quand c'est votre anniversaire vos employeur vous le souhaite même en message sachant que c'est le 30 moi donc ils doivent le voir sur la déclaration du mois je demande rien c'est le geste
par contre j'en ai un qui me dit c'est l'anniversaire de sa mère aujourd'hui tu peu lui faire un dessin donc je lui fait faire avec déco et tout 
Maintenant c'est terminer 
Et vous fêtes des cadeaux a quelle occasion moi j'en fait a noël anniversaire fête des parents d'ailleurs même pas un merci des péres cette année même si je l'ai voit pas souvent un SMS sa suffit je pense que je fais faire autrement maintenant *


----------



## mamytata (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Pour ma part, je n'attend rien des pe, même si depuis quelques années, certain me fête mon anniversaire tous les ans.
Surtout des anciens pe, qui m'envoient des sms, d'autres un cadeau, et d'autres encore mieux .... resto et cadeaux 

Chez moi les enfants font un petit truc pour la fête des mères et des pères, mais c'est tout (faut pas exagérer)
et à Noël je fais un cadeau à chaque enfant.


----------



## Lys (12 Juillet 2022)

Ok merci mamytata 
Bonne journée


----------



## poussin56 (12 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,

chez moi je fais cado pour noel et anniversaire des accueillis, une cate decoré pour la fetes des mamans et papas .
je ne recois jamais rien à mon anniversaire et j'ai parfois avec certains un cado à noel. 
mais comme je n'attends rien, ça ne me dérange pas.... 
à l'anniversaire des accueillis les parents emmene gateau et on le fête .....
poussin56


----------



## Leeanna (12 Juillet 2022)

Ça peut arriver qu'un des parents me dit que c'est l'anniversaire du papa ou de la maman, et du coup on fait un petit dessin où c'est écrit joyeux anniversaire.  Nous faisons aussi un petit bricolage pour la fête des pères et fête des mères, Saint Valentin (pour les gens qu'on aime). Et j'aime offrir pour mes accueillis un petit cadeau pour Noël et anniversaire, je n'attends rien de retour.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Rien. Mes employeurs ne sont pas mes parents, je ne leur fait pas de cadeaux, je ne fais pas faire d'activités contraintes aux enfants.
Si le papa avait été intelligent il aurait participé avec son enfant à l'élaboration d'un dessin pour sa maman. 
Nul.


----------



## Capri95 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Je n'attend rien des PE, nous ne sommes que de passage dans leur vies, si le contrat se passe bien et si ils souhaitent garder contact avec moi, je ne dit jamais non.
C'est agréable d'avoir une continuité avec certain PE de voir les (petits/petites) grandirent et qu'ils vous reconnaissent bien des années après !
Pour ma part je fais pas mal d'activités bricolages avec mes loulous je n'attend rien en contrepartie.
C'est dans mon caractère, et cela ne me pose pas de soucis si les PE ne me souhaitent pas mon anniversaire.
Pour cela j'ai ma famille, mes ami(e)s surtout ma mère qui me réveille presque aux aurores ( j'exagère un peu) le jour de mon anniversaire, je suis née à 5h15 du matin ))
Elle me laisse quand même dormir ^^


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> Rien. Mes employeurs ne sont pas mes parents, je ne leur fait pas de cadeaux, je ne fais pas faire d'activités contraintes aux enfants.
> Si le papa avait été intelligent il aurait participé avec son enfant à l'élaboration d'un dessin pour sa maman.
> Nul.


🤣


----------



## nounoucat1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour je suis d'accord avec métal bleue( j'écris ça pour voir l'impression  🤣 )je ne fais pas de cadeau à mes employeurs ils ne sont pas de ma famille. Si un pe le signale un anniversaire le petit peut faire une page dans son cahier pour l'occasion
_En plus ce serait complètement "idiot" si vous avez 4 accueillis avec chacun 2 parents ça fait 8 cadeaux par an plus cadeau aux 4 accueillis égal 12 cadeaux par an bonjour le trou dans la paie. Vous n'avez plus qu'à aussi leur organiser deêtes _


----------



## nounoucat1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Leur organiser des fêtes et vous travaillez pour les beaux yeux des petits. Bonne journée.


----------



## abassmat (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 

Dans la pratique et la tradition c'est plutôt à l'employeur de faire des cadeaux à ses employés lors des fêtes de noël ou autres pots. Ce n'est pas l'inverse. 
Après au moment des fêtes de noël, des mères, de pères, Pâques etc... je prends prétexte pour proposer aux enfants des activités en rapport avec les thèmes des fêtes mais c'est à leur bon vouloir et en fonction de leur capacité, un dessin, une peinture, pour les plus grands une activité plus élaborée mais pas de cadeaux.


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Je ne fais jamais de cadeaux. Les dessins etc oui pour les fêtes des pères mères grand-mères … grand-père on s’en fou 😜. 

Pères : cette année petite vidéo avec « bonne fête papa » 1 prise pour certains et 50 prises pour les 2 autres autres LOL


----------



## Lea64 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour , ici je n attend pas a ce qu'ils me souhaitent mon anniversaire tout comme je ne leurs souhaite pas le leurs . Nous faisons une activité fetes des pères et mères les remerciements je ne les attend pas c est l enfant qui fait et qui offre je comprend que sa soit frustant mais le fait que l enfant soit heureux de le faire me suffit je le fait avant tt pour lui pas papa ou maman . Quand au cadeau je fait un au petits a noel et a leurs anniversaires moins de 10 euros par enfant .Il y as des parents plus agréables que  d autre qui n oublirons jamais d envoyer un texto pour remercier et qui ferons un cadeau a Noël j en ai même recu 1 a la fête des assistante maternelle ! Et y as des parents qui en ont rien a faire et pour qui tt et "normal" on est leurs employé et ils se comportent comme n importe quel employeur ...


----------



## assmatzam (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
C'était mon anniversaire Dimanche et j'ai reçu un message de tous mes employeurs 
Même ceux avec qui je ne travaille que depuis peu 

C'est pas grand chose mais cela prouve que nous sommes considérées 
Un parent qui s'en fou de vous et qui vous considère juste comme un salarié ne vous le souhaitera pas 

Pour les cadeaux ça varie 
Il m'est arrivé plusieurs fois d'en avoir


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

Joyeux Anniversaire Assmatzam… Joyeux Anniversaire Assmatzam 
Joyeux AnnI Versaire Assmatzam 

Joyeux Anniversaire 👏👏👏 👩‍🦰🧑‍🦰👱‍♂️👩🏽‍🦰👩🏾👧🏻🧒🏻🧑🏽👩🏻‍🦳🧑🏼‍🦳🎁🎂🎊🎉


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour assmatzam joyeux anniversaire !  J'espère que tout le monde va mieux.


----------



## Leeanna (20 Juillet 2022)

Joyeux anniversaire Assmatzam avec un peu de retard. 🥳


----------



## assmatzam (20 Juillet 2022)

Merci les filles
Ca y est 1 an de plus pour moi
Pas de fête cette année
Même pas envie de souffler mes bougies 🎂
Le cœur n'est pas à la fête

Mon mari retire ses fils aujourd'hui
On va découvrir les dégâts
J'engoisse de fou
J'essaie de le rassurer au maximum mais pour être honnête j'appréhende sa réaction


----------



## Petuche (20 Juillet 2022)

Joyeux Anniversaire Assmatzam !! 😉🎂🍾🍸🎁


----------



## abelia (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai eu quelques parents qui me souhaitaient mon anniversaire. 

Bon anniversaire assmatzam et bon courage pour la suite.


----------



## Assmat56 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Certes, je n'attends pas de cadeaux ni qu'on me souhaite mon anniversaire. 
Mais quand ça arrive ça fait plaisir.

Cependant, j'attends quand même quelque chose d'eux. Pas forcément de la reconnaissance mais au minimum de la politesse ! 
Ne serait ce pour montrer le bon exemple à leur enfant.
Un MERCI n'a jamais arraché la bouche à personne et pourtant mes nouveaux PE ne le disent JAMAIS !

Les petits confectionnent des petites choses pour la fête des mères et des pères, pour noël et la st Valentin. Parfois lorsque j'apprends que ça va être l'anniversaire d'un parent, il se peut que j'encourage aussi l'enfant à faire un dessin ou autre. J'achète des cadeaux pour les enfants pour noël et leur anniversaire (en général que si ils sont présents la semaine de leur anniversaire).

Qu'on ne me dise pas merci ça à du mal à passer mais cette année j'ai une famille qui me sidère avec leur remarque du genre "ah mais ça il à déjà à la maison" "je lui est acheté le même quand il était bébé" (je ne m'étendrais pas sur le non respect des âges recommandés pour les jouets 😒)

C'est la première année ou je n'ai ni envie de faire des cadeaux ni envie de faire faire des activités avec et pour les enfants.
Les parents leur ont déjà tout fait faire avant même qu'ils en aient la capacité.
D'une part, je n'ai plus la joie de leur faire découvrir des choses et d'autre part, les enfants ne montrent aucun plaisir à faire quoique ce soit. C'est la 1ere fois de toute ma carrière que je vois ça.
Les enfants sont surstimulés par les jouets et activités.
 j'ai franchement pas envie de me décarcasser pour augmenter le niveau en originalité et innovation, toujours plus, toujours mieux c'est pas mon délire.


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Juillet 2022)

Très bon anniversaire @assmatzam , j'imagine que les circonstances pour cet anniversaire doivent être bien difficile. 
J'espère que ça va aller pour votre mari et que les cicatrices ne seront pas trop importantes. On pense bien à vous♥️


----------



## christef25 (20 Juillet 2022)

bonjour, 10ans que je fais ce métier! j offre un cadeau a noël et un a leur anniversaire, si je sais que c'est l anniv d'un pe je lui souhaite! je fais des créations pour la fêtes des pères, des mères, grands parents, a Pâques avec des chocolats, chez nous on fête st Nicolas! j'ai toujours eu des cadeaux a noël, parfois a mon anniv, pour certains avant ou après mes vacances , ! j'avoue être une nounou gâtée surtout quand j'en discute avec mes collègues!


----------



## Catie6432 (20 Juillet 2022)

C'était mon anniversaire hier ! Tous mes employeurs y on pensé. Petit message par SMS pour un, petite carte virtuelle pour un autre, carte postale envoyée de son lieu de vacances pour un troisième et le dernier m'a offert une gourde ... Bon, j'espère qu'il n'y a pas un message caché dans le choix de cadeau de ce dernier 😁🤔🙃 
Sous cette réserve et bien oui ça fait plaisir !


----------



## zabeth 1 (20 Juillet 2022)

C'était mon anniversaire hier ! Tous mes employeurs y on pensé. Petit message par SMS pour un, petite carte virtuelle pour un autre, carte postale envoyée de son lieu de vacances pour un troisième et le dernier m'a offert une gourde ... Bon, j'espère qu'il n'y a pas un message caché dans le choix de cadeau de ce dernier 😁🤔🙃
Sous cette réserve et bien oui ça fait plaisir !

ha,ha, excellent le coup de la gourde !!!!

Très bon anniversaire en tout cas, et bon anniversaire aussi à Assmatzam.
belle journée !


----------



## Leeanna (20 Juillet 2022)

@Catie6432 joyeux anniversaire avec un peu de retard également.  Sur quel gâteau avec vous soufflé vos bougies? (En référence à un autre poste avec nos gâteaux préférés)


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Juillet 2022)

Tout ce que je peux ou pouvais faire avec les petits c'était pour eux avant tout ! je n'attends rien des PE en fait ils font tant mieux il ne font pas tant pis ils ont leur conscience pour eux ! j'ai bientôt fini mon dernier contrat je reste souvent en bons termes avec les PE car certains sont dans mon village ...


----------



## Catie6432 (20 Juillet 2022)

Et bien pas de gâteau ! Une crêpe aux macarons. Un délice !!! 😋


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

Samedi ... mon anniversaire 🥳


----------



## nounoucat1 (21 Juillet 2022)

Joyeux Anniversaire assmatzam je suis en retard mais je te souhaite plein de bonheur .que ton fils et ton mari retrouvent la santé c'est le seul cadeau qu'il te faut.
Attention vite vite tu fais un beau gâteau et tu souffles tes bougies c'est un minimum obligatoire. Pourvu que ton mari ne souffre pas trop.


----------



## nounoucat1 (21 Juillet 2022)

Joyeux anniversaire a catie et zabeth .


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Je suis partie 4 jours avec mon fils sans lui
Ils nous a mis dehors 😂 

Mes parents m'organise une super fête tous les ans avec mes cousins et mes oncles et tantes. 
On a la chance d'avoir une superbe et grande maison 
Cette année on était 25 je crois 
Mais ma tête n'y était pas 
J'ai pas réussi à en profiter pleinement mais ça a fait plaisir à mes parents que je vienne 

On se rattrapera l'année prochaine


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Juillet 2022)

C'est bien compréhensible vu les circonstances. Mais vous savez pouvoir compter sur vos proches et c'est une grande chance. Et ces quelques jours avec votre fils sont si importants ! Cela fait plaisir de vous retrouver sur le forum. Je vous envoie tout plein de bonnes ondes. PS : Un grand merci à toutes celles qui m'ont souhaité un bon anniversaire ! 💐


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Bon anniversaire à toi aussi @Catie6432


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Juillet 2022)

Je cite :
@Assmat56 
Les petits confectionnent des petites choses pour la fête des mères et des pères, pour noël et la st Valentin. Parfois lorsque j'apprends que ça va être l'anniversaire d'un parent, il se peut que j'encourage aussi l'enfant à faire un dessin ou autre. 

Alors, déjà les fêtes des pères, des mères, des grands mères, je trouve que celà ne nous concerne en rien, et les enfants n'y captent rien, mais alors la Saint-Valentin ! Nooooon, hallucinant !!! 
On parle de fête des amoureux là...
Quel message vous envoyez ? Incompréhensible pour moi.
Je suis à la fois choquée et morte de rire.   

Tout çà ne regarde que la famille non ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Juillet 2022)

Je vais souhaiter un joyeux anniversaire à toutes les juilletistes.

Je suis ascendant Cancer. Mais Capricorne avant tout, vous l'aurez compris.  🤣


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Juillet 2022)

GeneralMetal1988, tout s'explique ! 🤣 Moi vous l'aurez compris c'est cancer. 🦀
Ascendant lion 🦁
Chacun sa sensibilité et vive la diversité !


----------



## Petuche (21 Juillet 2022)

Hé bien de'peur d'oublier personne je dis BON ANNIVERSAIRE LES FILLES, je vois que vous êtes pas mal en cette periode.  
Assmatzam, c'est bien d'avoir pu profiter un peu de ton fils, je n'étais pas encore sur le forum je pense quand il a eu son problème, donc j'ai simplement compris qu'il avait eu un accident je crois. Alors profitez maigres tout ! C'est vrai que la vie n'est pas toujours sympa avec certaines personnes, mais ne pas baisser les bras, et toujours profitez des petits moments de bonheur. J'espère que pour ton mari ça va s'arranger.. Et fais quand même un petit gâteau pour vous tout simplement, juste pour les sourires. ...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Juillet 2022)

@Catie6432 ,

GeneralMetal1988, tout s'explique ! 🤣 Moi vous l'aurez compris c'est cancer. 🦀

Oui, moi c'est le mauvais caractère, ou pas ! Ma soeur est cancer, j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas mieux...Ah non en fait ce n'est pas qu'une impression...   🤣


----------



## Capri95 (21 Juillet 2022)

♒ 🥶 sniff ! j'ai que ces petits smiley pas terribles.. oui, oui je sais je ne fait pas partie du groupe des juilletistes.
Mais bonne anniversaire à toutes les collègues du forum née en été !


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Juillet 2022)

Catie 

Moi Lion ascendant Cancer 🤩

+ qu’un jour pour moi 🎂🥂🎁🎈

et en + premier jour de mes vacances … 5 SEMAINES 🏖


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Juillet 2022)

Haaaa ! Chez une bonne vivante comme toi ça va être la fête 🎂🎉🎇 ! Pour chantou avec un peu d'avance : Hip hip hip ! Bon anniversaire ! 🎁 Tu es dans la team lion comme mon mari (lion ascendant lion  😥😱) et ma fille. Et oui j'aurais encore des occasions pour faire la fête cet été ! 🍾🥂


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Je ne connaissais pas mon ascendant

Je viens de faire une recherche et je suis sur le cul
C'est hallucinant comme ça me ressemble 

Je vous note

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image » Je m'inscris
Votre signe est : Cancer
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image » Je m'inscris
Votre ascendant est : Vierge
Votre date de naissance : 17 Juillet 1976 08:40

Organisée et méthodique, vous avez le souci du détail. Dans tout ce que vous faites, vous recherchez la perfection. Mais vous avez tendance à vous couper un peu les cheveux en quatre, ce qui agace parfois vos interlocuteurs, surtout au travail. Vous vous souciez des broutilles et vous vous gâchez la vie à imaginer le pire, ce qui n'arrive jamais. Il est difficile de savoir ce que vous pensez vraiment car vous êtes modeste et réservée. Néanmoins, ceux qui vous connaissent savent que vous êtes fidèle et fiable. Quand vous donnez votre parole, on peut vous faire confiance. Détendez-vous un peu, personne ne veut vous faire de mal !


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Juillet 2022)

Allez assmatzam ! On se détend ... Zen ! Ai confiance ! 
A trop vouloir être dans le contrôle, on perd le contrôle.


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Juillet 2022)

Alors du coup je suis allée voir pour moi : entière, têtue, volontaire, assez dynamique, optimiste gaie et pétillante. Il est rare de s'ennuyer à vos côtés. Véritable personnage vous êtes extravertie et vous êtes souvent dans un rôle. Adaptable vous êtes à l'aise dans bien des domaines où situations. 
Et bien oui, c'est assez cela en fait. C'est dingue ! Bon mon mari vient de me dire qu'on pourrait ajouter "un peu fofolle et pénible sur les bords"  😡 🥴


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Juillet 2022)

*@assmatzam *
Ce qui ressort de ton thème astral c'est le côté de l'Ascendant Vierge... 😂 Je suis du signe de la Vierge et c'est tout moi aussi ça.


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Juillet 2022)

Catie

On a des points communs je trouve


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Juillet 2022)

Peut être sommes nous jumelles cosmiques Chantou ?! 🤔😵‍💫 😂


----------



## Assmat56 (28 Juillet 2022)

Je site @GénéralMétal1988 
"Alors, déjà les fêtes des pères, des mères, des grands mères, je trouve que celà ne nous concerne en rien, et les enfants n'y captent rien, mais alors la Saint-Valentin ! Nooooon, hallucinant !!!"

C'est votre point de vu. Je ne suis pas la seule à procéder ainsi.
Quant à la st Valentin, au delà de la fête des amoureux (papa+maman) ce peut être aussi l'enfant qui aime ses parents.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Juillet 2022)

@Assmat56, oui c'est mon point de vue, et je le revendique !

C'est sûr qu'a 9 mois 1 an, l'enfant à besoin de s'exprimer artistiquement pour concrétiser l'amour qu'il porte à son parent,  grand père. (Ah non pas lui), grand mère ! 

Vous vous substituez aux parents dans ces activités imposées et dirigées. 

Et on sait très bien que l'enfant en réalité participe peu à ce cadeau, puisque lui même ne sait pas de quoi il s'agit..


----------



## Assmat56 (28 Juillet 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 
Je n'ai pas dit que je faisais faire ce type d'activité à des nourrissons !
 Il me paraissait évidement que vous auriez été en mesure de comprendre qu'il s'agit alors d'enfants de plus de 15 mois, que je n'impose pas mais propose, en fonction de la leur capacité, et que je ne fais pas à leur place, sinon je ne vois pas l'intérêt.

Enfin bref, le post de départ à complètement dévié de son sujet initial 🙄


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Juillet 2022)

Merci de juger de ma compréhension. 

15 mois. Oui donc il comprend bien l'objectif de ce que vous lui "proposer" en fait.


----------



## Assmat56 (29 Juillet 2022)

A quel moment où quel âge peut on leur faire découvrir la peinture ??? 
L'objectif n'est pas de faire quelque chose de pensé ou organisé en amont.
Est ce que à 15 mois, 2 ans, 3 ans, un enfant ne sais pas arracher ou cueillir des fleurs, qu'il pourrait avoir envie de donner à sa maman le soir ?
Offrir un présent n'est pas forcément s'asseoir à une table avec des crayons, des ciseaux, de la colle et attendre d'eux qu'ils reproduisent quelque chose qu'on a vu sur le net. Si un enfant à envie de gribouiller sur une feuille et de la donner à ses parents, expliquez moi ou est le mal.


----------



## kikine (29 Juillet 2022)

si il a envie de le faire oui, mais tout seul..
si c'est l'am qui veut faire faire un bricolage à l'enfant (le forcer, et /ou faire le bricolage a 90% par elle même et non l'enfant) non


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Juillet 2022)

Moi j'ai ma meilleure amie qui est cancer très proche de ses enfants mère poule +++ à l'inverse de moi mais nous sommes complémentaires notre amitié remonte à 50 ans et pourtant pas les mêmes caractères mais des points communs ! elle est plus calme que moi ... bref ! Metal j'ai déjà fait faire (une seule fois) un joli tableau par une petite déjà grande pour la saint valentin des ses parents ... rien de choquant là-dedans surtout que je les connais bien ceci explique cela ! mais je fais aussi pour les PE papi mamie etc ... chacune fait bien comme elle le ressent ce n'est pas pour cela qu'il faut en être choquée il y a des choses bien plus graves NON ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Juillet 2022)

Désolée je n'adhère pas. 
Faire découvrir la peinture, le coloriage etc...n'a rien à voir avec le fait de demander voire d'imposer la plupart du temps des travaux manuels pour des occasions intimes ! Que l'enfant ne capte pas mais alors pas du tout..
Je parie que lorsque que l'enfant présente sa réalisation (bien moins conforme à l'idée première) on dit : il a fait ce qu'il a pu ! Il y a pleins de jugements de valeurs sous entendus là non ?
Et forcer les enfants dans les prises d'empreintes etc.. pffff.
Il faudrait s'interroger vraiment sur les motivations réelles des assmats ultra focalisée là dessus.
Ce serait intéressant non ?
Mes loulous font s'ils le souhaitent et quand ils en ont la capacité des réalisations gribouillis peintures etc mais ils souvent plus de 2 ans. Leurs capacités de concentration est réduite avant. 
Mais jamais mon salaire et mes maigres IE ne vont servir à faire des cadeaux aux parents pour leur fête ou anniversaire.  Ou encore pire la Saint Valentin ! Là même pas en rêve. Que reste t'il à ses parents à faite découvrir où partager avec son enfant pour ces présents intimes ?
Bonnes vacances !


----------



## Nounou22 (29 Juillet 2022)

Moi pour les vacances je suis juilletiste cette année et pour mon anniversaire, je suis aoutienne 😅
Belle anniversaire à @assmatzam et à @Catie6432 ....profitez bien de ces jours si précieux 🎂 et n'oubliez pas de faire un voeu en soufflant vos bougies 😉


----------

